# Anyone else ALMOST ready to TTC?



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi all future moms-to-be! My husband and I plan to start TTC in January, and the wait is about to kill me! Every day I want to order a new book on pregnancy or child-rearing! We don't even know if we'll be able to get pregnant yet, for Pete's sake!

Anyone else here in the same boat with me?

While I am waiting, I am trying to prepare - making my own natural cleaners for my home, eating more and more organic every day, etc.

What are all of you doing to ready your bodies and homes? Reading anything good?


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

I'm in Nashville and I can totally relate! What I'm doing: I'm excercising, eating Total cereal for the extra vitamins, going to start Folic Acid, and have read all the Sears' books, Thinking woman's guide, and Ina Mae's book, plus many, many others. My favorite book hands down though is Birthing from Within. It moved me and empowered me. When I joined MDC I started a file of research articles and other good info from the Momma's here and that has been invaluable. When I get pregnant I'm going to copy it and hand it out to my family and friends to reference if they have any questions about my decisions









It is very exciting. For me I'm trying to focus on making my body a healthy and happy place to be. I'm also trying to think about the now and appreciating it instead of so much thinking about the future but it is really hard...sigh.

Happy TTC and good luck!!!
Happy Fall Y'all,

Jenne


----------



## blondekids (May 19, 2004)

Hi! I am in the same boat as you. We've been talking about TTC for months now but we are going to actively try starting next month. I am soooo ready, the wait is killing me too.

To answer your question, I read Brewer, Sarah. Planning A Baby? A Complete Guide to Pre-Conceptual Care. Optima, 1995 just recently . I couldn't get it in the U.S. but it was pretty good about how to get ready (eating natural organic foods, etc). If you are interested in it and can't find it then PM me.

To get myself ready, I lost about 10 pounds (i'm not overweight) just by watching what I eat, we don't eat out much anymore, I cut out desserts, and I am eating more whole grains. I am a flexitarian so I have been eating more beans and tofu and milk. Re: cleaning products, I pretty much just use baking soda now. I can buy it in bulk at the co-op.

Also, have you started with your prenatal vitamin? That's super important. I take the target brand because it was so much cheaper than the others. I tried the Rainbow Lite but I couldn't stand the ginger smell.

Good luck, it's good to know there's someone else around here just like me!


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Sounds like all three of us are preparing in much the same way. I am taking a prenatal, Blondekids - Rainbow, which smells good to me, but I wish they would cut back on the vitamin A! I found another one at Wild Oats that doesn't add Vit A, but there was something else I didn't like about it, now I can't remember what. I guess I don't have to worry quite so much about that until closer to January, but then, I think I will look around. I am def. going to look into the Brewer book! Thanks for the title!


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

I just ordered Sara Brewer's _Planning Your Baby_. It looks like it will be perfect for us - we haven't found much information out there that seems geared toward people who are concerned about organic issues, etc. For anyone lurking, I had to get it on Half.com - Amazon does not seem to carry it. Oops, just checked ABE, and they have it even cheaper!


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

I found a group. We are up in the air about starting we may start as soon as Nov or as late as April. The biggest thing is insurance. We have to decide if we want to wait for the rider to kick in or wing it without it (the MW in town charges $2300). I have been buying diapers though. I've been stocking up on Mothereases and other types. I have also been exercising and taking prenatals.


----------



## blondekids (May 19, 2004)

Ack, Amy I could have sent it to you, but glad you found a copy. Splendid I've gotten some diapers too. It funny, I went on some websites (diaperpin and here) to research how feasible it was to cloth diaper (i.e. am i really crazy for thinking of doing this?) and now I am using cloth pads for myself!


----------



## CairaJade (Jul 12, 2004)

Yup, were's starting in January too.







I'm trying to lose some weight (not overweight but above where I feel best), taking vitamins, and reading a lot.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Hello-

I'm so suprised and happy to see this thread. We recently decided to TTC #3 in January. I never thought it would be so difficult to decide how many kids to have; I thought we would just "know". We really don't know tho! We are waiting until January because of the school cut off age (we don't want an aug or sept child), because I think my 19 month old needs more time to be the baby and it will give us time to change our minds again.









The only thing holding us back is finances. We live in a very well to do town, in an already affluent part of the country. Compared to the families around us, we don't have much. Compared to the general population we are doing fine. We have a nice (very small) house, two well kept cars, etc. But we do not have money for things like piano lessons, swim classes, pool clubs, vacations, etc. I don't want to ever go into debt, but I don't want to miss this third child forever if we don't just go ahead and do it. kwim?

Anyway, in terms of getting ready, we already have diapers, but they need a lot of sewing to make it through another child. We will keep the same midwives and birth center. I think. If it is not more expensive I could imagine a home birth. I'll wait until actually pg to figure that out! At some point I will night wean my 19 month old, or at least cut her back to 2-3 times a night, so I can get better sleep. But other than that, we are just looking at ways of spending less so that we feel more financially secure.

I'm glad to have found this thread, and know I am not the only goof ball already excited about a child, when not even pg!


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

We are trying to get our finances in order, too. I guess they say you are never ready, but it does seem we can find ways to spend less, like you were saying, and be at least more ready.

So, wow, it would not have occurred to me, since I've never had a child, to think about school cutoff ages. Oops. I hope we don't mess up.

This might sound kooky but what we have thought about in terms of ideal conception times (if we even CAN get pregnant) is baby's astrological sign.

I also picked up a book on Attachment Parenting in a used bookstore, and made my way through that quickly. Very interesting!

I am so tempted to BD without protection next month, but I know we need to be smart and wait until January. Moneywise, we will be in so much better shape then. Sigh.


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh, I've been going nuts for quite some time now.

My dd is now 4 years old. I always wanted my kids to be close in age, and originaly wanted to ttc after dd was born, almost right away. But circumstances worked against us, and the smart move was to wait.

And wait.

And wait.

FINALLY, we have decided to ttc late November/early December, and I really had to twist dh's arm to go that early. He'd still rather wait until March/April (with a decent reason, I should add). When I explained that I _really_ would rather Nov/Dec, he said, "what's a few more months?" _What's a few more months?_







TOO LONG, that's what "a few more months" is. So I went off bc 2 months ago, and finally, next cycle, we can ttc.

I've been doing goofy prep stuff too. It makes dh laugh. While I "won" the disagreement over when to ttc, he's at least happy that I'm happy, while still maintaining a mild worry that a little later _could_ be a little better







:


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm not TTC yet but before I do I want to really try for a Concious Conception next time. We have one Oops baby, one NFP goof-up baby, and one condom jumper baby, lol! Our journey to parenthood isn't like we planned it but we wouldn't change a thing









We will have one more when the time feels right. In preparation I want to do a liver cleanse (I have a bad htx of m/s and the liver seems to play an important role in it all) and a general detoxifying fast. I want to start jucing again. I've just gotten back into charting cm, which has been difficult while bf'ing. Anyway, it won't be anytime soon as AF hasn't returned and O isn't anywhere in sight.

Happy TTC y'all!!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

We are waiting until January to TTC#2. Dh wants to start now but I am thinking more like January-April.

I am working out on the elliptical, taking Vitex, B-complex, and prenatals, and researching homebirth midwives. I am also getting a job so we can save for aforementioned midwife.

We also want to have a conscious, timed, planned baby this time. We want to know when we make him/her as we have always been a little sad that we don't know when ds was made.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Mamas!!

I'm so excited to have found you... I was gonna go hang around the One thread but now I don't need to !

We will be trying for #4







in December. Actually #5 because we have one angel baby. I am starting to get very excited. This will be our last addition so we really want to savor the experience. We have just decided to go for it so we have lots to do in the next month and a half.

I have been loosing weight to prepare and I have lost almost 20 lbs, I am very overweight. I'd like to lose another 15 or so which is very likely for me. I tend to lose about 3 lbs a week on a sensible, balanced and healthy diet. I'm, also starting with a personal trainer in 2 weeks so that will kick up some great weight loss too! I plan to continue preggo friendly excersize through this one with my trainer so my body can stay fit. I really feel like this will help me because I'm still gonna be overweight even if I lose another 20 lbs. I'm a shorty so the littlest bit of weight really makes a difference on me.

I'll be starting folic acid and I'll continue to take Omega 3 complex. I need to look for a prenatal that doesn't make me burp and feel sick... :LOL Iron!

I hope we can keep this thread alive because I think it'll be fun! We'll be able to get to know eachother in a smaller way so that when we join the One thread we'll know eachother better.


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Kirstie.

I'm in the process of losing weight too for ttc. I have about 30lbs to lose before I even think about it. I found my problem is portion control so I am working on that.

I am hoping for an Aug/Sept baby (I want everyone's to have their own special month).

Well I'm off to the gym. If only I could get into jogging some of my probs would be solved.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

We're _almost_ ready to ttc #2! We'd decided after DD was born last November that we wanted to have another as soon as possible, and decided that we'd aim to ttc in January '05. As that gets closer, though, I have mixed feelings. DD doesn't sleep well, and I'm dealing with some health issues of my own right now, so sometimes I feel it would be too hard to be pg again now. But most of the time, I'm very excited and can't wait to have another baby! I'm almost 36, so we don't have a lot of time to play with...plus, I'd like to convince DP that we should have *3* kids!


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm so happy to see so so many people going through the same preparations we are! It's so nice to have some camaraderie in this hurry-up-and-wait phase!

I must confess, though.










We almost cheated this month and went for it. I haven't taken my folic EVERY day for three months, but very close, and I have been taking prenatals every day for the last month. Right now, ttc is not the financially smart thing for us to do. We are in aggressive debt-reduction mode, and if we can just hold out until January, we will be in good shape. We have to make it! Plus, my January cycle should produce a Libra, which I think would fit into our household really well. Not that we'll get pregnant the first month, of course.









Anyway, next month is going to be hard. I'm pretty sure I ovulated this month. Next month will be second month of charting, so I should have a really good idea of my fertile phase, and it's going to be so hard to say no!

Splendid, I wanted to share my running discovery. I don't know if it will work for speed runners. I am sloooow, lol. But anyway, the first two or three miles are hard, tough, push-through, sometimes yucky. Then it gets so peaceful and good and zen. I know it sounds crazy, but I was trying to do five miles a few days a week, and every day it took about 25 minutes before I started enjoying myself, but after that first 25 minutes, I was loving every second. It took me three months to work up to three miles, when I very first started running. I quit for a while, but I am getting back into it. By the way, I am the most unathletic person in the world - gym class seemed to me like a form of torture by humiliation. You can do it, girl!









Has anyone else almost cheated and gone for it a few months before you were supposed to? We came really close!


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Well I definitely understand the excitement all you ladies are experiencing getting ready to try to concieve. I'm not looking anywhere near as you all seem to be.
Our primary concern is finances: my hubby's in the Army and plans to leave in a year possibly two. We don't want to get pregnant, leave the Army, then have some problems with insurance or hubby getting a job or anything else.
I keep thinking about starting to try this spring but instead we might be looking at next spring.
My preparation so far is trying to lose some weight - not really overweight but every move I gain 10-20 pounds.







And of course lurking around here and a few other parenting websites.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

We are also getting ready to try for number 2. Up until now it has just been talk, but we figure that it would be nice to pg by Feb. or March. It won't be easy, because this one will take not only planning, but many doctor visits as we will need assistance with conception. I posted that on another thread though. I would like to lose a couple of pounds before we conceive though. I gained 65 last time and really don't want to gain that much again.

Thanks for the Brewer book recommendation. I will have to check that one out.

Yeah for all of us!


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Aw, Jay, that is tough! Wow, I feel for you! Twelve months is a really long time! I hope everything continues to be great with your health, and that once you get the all-clear, you get pregnant your very first cycle! Baby dust to you!


----------



## sarahcecile (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow, what a fun thread!

DH and I are planning (fingers crossed) on starting our TTC journey for the first time in February. I have a lot of weight to loose though - 60 lbs. which I am really struggling with. DH and I want a homebirth and I need to be in great shape to do it - so I have a lot of work ahead of me. I am working out and trying to eat well - but I have a terrible sweet tooth.

I have been charting and we are using FAM till February, and I am trying to get my cycles down to a normal length with vitex.

We haven't done all that much in the way of getting things - my friend sold of some baby clothes and I took the cold weather clothes that I thought were cute, and my Mom sent me some cloth newborn size diapers that came her way. I am a little superstitious about perusing yard sales or ebay to find other things. But the moment I am pregnant, look out...

I am so glad to find this thread with people in the same boat.

Good luck to all of you!

- Sarah B


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh, Jay, that just plain sucks. I am sorry you have to wait so long. On the upside, it will be that much more exciting when you do it! I would use this time to go on tons of dates with dh.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Good afternoon Mamas and Mamas to be!

Just checking in...

WARNING RANT AHEAD...

I have a question for those of you who already have at least 1 kiddo. It will probably pertain more to those who have more than 1 but everyone's situation is different. So, do you ever have times where you are starting to enjoy the "freedom" of having a child who is a little more independant thus making you wonder if you REALLY should have another even though you can't kick the urge? :LOL I know you're all laughing at me now!

Here's where I am today... I have 3 kids and my youngest will be 3 soon and totally goes on the potty. I am tasting this for the 1st time ever and it's quite cool since I actually have a little time to breathe unlike when they were all small. I had my 1st 2 in dipes at the same time so this is my first experience with a bit of "freedom" if you will. Not that I don't still run like a chicken with my head cut off, but YKWIM? Anyhow, I can't kick the feeling that I want to have 4 kids but there seems to be a nagging inner voice that keeps holding me back from completely committing. Some days I do and some I don't. It's so wierd.

We have decided for sure that December is gonna be the time to do it and right now it's a go... but this whole thing is always on my mind. The general mindset is " oh you're so young just wait a few years and when you're ready do it again" but I totally can't do that. I have no desire to put that much space between kids. I feel like I'm having an inner battle but I'm not quite sure what the problem is.

Maybe it's because my near 3yo ds is still nursing and in our bed and I haven't quite left that whole phase. Maybe I should postpone until he weans? I don't know HELP MEEEEEE I am confusing myself. Being a mom is what I love best and I so want to do it one more time. DH and I have always said a family of 4 kids would be perfect and I fell I would be complete after that but I am BUGGIN' out about the timing issue here.

Thanks for listening ,sorry for the rant but this is the only place I can do this. Especially since we aren't sharing with anyone IRL about our plans to TTC


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi all...me too!

We have one DD who is 29 months, and we thought we'd want to space our kiddos at least 4 years apart, but we have the bug and want to do it soon. Tenatively, we're saying we'd try in early December...but I have a selfish reason for even waiting that long...read on...

I'm generally a very boring person when it comes to "partying." I don't drink hardly ever, and we are homebodies. However, there is a certain herb that I have just recently been able to partake in since my DD weaned, and I want to enjoy the tiny bit I have left, and give it 30 days to leave my system, before we TTC. It sounds horrible, but it is my one indulgence, and I don't dream of enjoying it while I am pregnant or nursing, so after we start trying, it will likely be many years before I get a chance again. What an awful introduction of myself to this group! I guess at least I'm honest...

Anyway, to answer the person who is excited about her youngest child's current independence, and not QUITE ready to give it up, I hear you. My DD isn't quite there, but we thought we at least had her sleep all settled until recently, when, as you can imagine, she taught us a lesson about taking her good habits for granted.







We decided that it would never be the perfect time, and we just want to DO it already, before we lose our nerve.









All of you almost-ready-for-your-first mamas, it's going to be a wonderful ride! Welcome aboard!


----------



## doulanichole (May 11, 2004)

I guess I will join in here as well. We are planning to wait until Jan. or Feb. depending on how my cycles run. We would like an Oct. or Nov. baby so that we can use all of the clothes we already have. I have recently had back to back miscarriages so that is another reason we are waiting...I need the mental and emotional break.

I can certainly understand what you are talking about, Kristie. Of course all of mine are very close together so I have never gotten much of a break, but we wanted them that way. So while I am excited at the prospect of ttc and getting pg again, it seems like things just get a little easier and then become much more difficult again. Diapers aren't our issue (only the baby wears them), but ours is more of a logistics problem. I have to mentally go through every step I am going to take before I go anywhere or even contemplate getting out of the car. Gotta figure out where to park and how I am going to get all of them in a store at the same time. Most of the time I just force myself to do it and it's not nearly as bad as I had anticipated.

Enough of my rambling....


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the replys, I was really going around the other day about that! I'm feeling much better today.

I'm feeling the fever big time now especially since one of my best friends just came over tonight and told me she was pregnant! It wasn't exactly too exciting at first because it was very unexpected and her baby is only 6mo and still nursing of course, and she suffers from severe hyperemesis. So she was freaking out but once she stopped crying and we were able to encourage her a bit we kicked right into the exciting pregnancy and birth chatter







That fueled my fires naturally









So December it is!

Fiddledebi :LOL :LOL :LOL a certain herb huh?









That's histerical, I love your honesty! What else is there left to be right? Hey did you read the issue of Mothering that talked about smoking weed when your pregnant to relieve hyperemesis? I talked about that with my friend tonight so funny you should mention it. That was an informative article.







: OK people are gonna love me or hate me now!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Debi and Kristie - It is great you both are being so honest about smoking herb. People who don't know about it need to hear that normal, smart, good people do it. Personally, I think it is wrong that alcohol is legal and marijuana is not. Just plain stupid, like many other of our policies. Dh's cousin suffers from hyperemesis while pregnant, each time until 7 months! She just had her 4th and her OB told her to have a glass of wine to relax every day, and she did, and the baby is fine. She is very mainstream/straightedge, but I just wanted to pull her aside and get her high. Poor girl.

A friend came over yesterday. She has a 6.5 yr old dd and a 2.5 yr old dd and they found out they are pg, accidentally. DD2 just potty trained and she is back in college full-time and they just started going out again, so she is really upset. She said she kept saying, "That's not a line, is it honey?" :LOL But in a little while she will be happy about it. I think that is the miracle of hormones - you get happy about the baby eventually. Of course it made me want to TTC right now. This was helped by the copious amounts of EWCF I had and my raging libido. Luckily we were too tired to GIO.







:









Dh wrote a shopping list - milk, eggs, butter, more babies. He is always on me about having another. I told him between December and April, which is really not so far away anymore!


----------



## sarahcecile (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi again everyone,

*Milkymommi* - is there any chance that you can wait just a little longer to enjoy your freedom? Or is it important that you start trying in December? Someone had a good point about having nearly a year to enjoy your freedom before the new baby comes, but then being pregnant does have its
limitations.

*Doulanichole*m - Hi! It's Sarah (doula Sarah) in Athens - long time no see! How is life?

I have the baby bug bad right now - and even February seems far away - I can't imagine having to wait longer to lose mroe weight or save more money up. I hope some sort of windfall comes our way!

I have been working hard on exercising and eating well though, so we'll see.









- Sarah


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

So, we are supposed to wait until January to start to try.







That is the smart thing to do, mainly just because of finances.

This cycle, I had a scare (due to looking at the wrong numbers on my chart) and thought I was not going to ovulate. That made me see how much I really want this, and that I really am nervous about being 33, and that I don't want to waste any more time.

So we could try next month, and we would recover financially if it "took" the very first month, it would just take a few extra months, but that's okay.

My next cycle would produce a Leo.







I am an air sign who grew up in a house of all fire signs, and DH is fire, too. Do I really want to create that situation for myself again? My mom is a Leo, and we hada troubled relationship when I was growing up. Of course, that's mainly due to the fact that she had severe untreated insomnia, not because she was a Leo. I don't know, though, I'm just scared to have a Leo... But then I think, well, at least the kid would be popular, and won't have to suffer the heartache of not having friends in school. Sigh. Does anyone else think about this stuff? In this much detail? Does anyone have a Leo child who can put in their two cents?


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

I guess this is where we are right now, though we're not totally sure about timing TTC. It took us 1.5 years to concieve Kira and then we lost her at 37 weeks. Even though I'm two years older than when we started and many other things in life have changed, it kind of feels like someone hit the rewind button and we're back at square one all over again.

AF came back last week, so I am charting for observational purposes since I've had a couple of annovulatory cycles before. My temps have been weird - really high for the first week. I'm still taking my prenatal vitamins, though I may change brands after this bottle is finished.

I'm trying to continue eating well, but it is really hard - partly because there are days that cooking is out of the question because life is so overwhelming and partly because it's so nice to have comfort food sometimes. People have brought meals for the freezer which is soooooooooo nice to have. I've bought a little more convenience foods than I normally do to make things easier.

Weight - that is an issue too. I gained 30lbs while pregnant. At my 2 week postpartum appt I was wearing my prepregnancy jeans and had lost all but 7 of those pounds. That was a real mood booster! (especially considering I had done NOTHING at that point in terms of diet or exercise) I have another appt next week so we will see if anything else has come off. When I was pregnant I talked with Dh about how I really wanted to start my second pregnancy 25lbs lighter than I was this time. (I had gained about 40 since college, though some of it was needed since I was probably too skinny then) Of course, I thought I would have a year or so to do that and the help of breastfeeding. Now I think I would be happy with a 10-15 lb loss. I've started walking again and will add some weight training soon.

One thing I have enjoyed reading on this thread is how many 1st-timers are already reading pregnancy and parenting books! I started reading them before I was even dating Dh and thought I surely must be the biggest dork because of it.







I would hide in corners in the bookstore or look online when I was home alone. Once we were engaged I started buying a few books, but I hid them in my closet! One of my roommates caught me reading a breastfeeding book and looked at me like I had 3 heads!

I still can't stay off the Diapering board and I've already thought a few times how I might like to revise my stash for the next baby. I have two friends irl who cd and otherwise this is the only place that understands the obsession!

The thought of another pregnancy is very daunting at times when you have experienced a loss. I will need at least one visit with a perinatologist and we will have a lot of decisions to make regarding what type/level of prenatal care we want. I am very grateful and encouraged by the fact that I had an absolutely amazing and wonderful birthing experience. (though I will do everything in my power to avoid pitocin again - that is evil evil evil stuff) Overall it was so empowering to know that I CAN GIVE BIRTH!!!!!!

Well goodness I have written a book huh? I'm glad this thread is here. Another baby will never ever take Kira's place, but it is nice to have breaks from grieving to think about the future.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I am so sorry that you lost Kira, Sara.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Oh, Sara. I am so sorry for your loss. My heart truly goes out to you.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

*Lilli*







I totally support the legalization of medicinal Mary Jane :LOL I've heard so many wonderful stories about people who have had their lives normalized again from it's use after not being able to function. In the case of the Mothering article... a debilitating and potentially life threatening problem for mom and babe which seemingly can be reversed by moderate use of the wonder herb







Hey it's so cool that your DH is sooo supportive of baby making!

*sarahcecile* Well... It's not like a life or death thing I suppose but here's the reasoning for the December or January timing. We really would like to have a fall baby as we have 3 dead of winter babies. I've always wanted to be able to give birth during weather that you can go out in without being wrapped in 16 layers. December or January will give us the 1st weeks of either Sep or Oct approx. The other reason is that we really didn't want to put oo much space in between children and at this rate my youngest will be almost 4 as opposed to if we waited till next yr this time he'd be 5. That's not as appealing to me. So I guess that's what is really driving us to do thing soon. We talked more today about it and it's feeling more and more right... I think by the time we start ttc we'll be in full blown baby making obsession









*Sara* Ohhh...





















I'm so glad you're here, feel free to talk about your little angel and anything else through your journey here. This seems like a great support circle. I am familiar with loss... mine was not the same as yours but I can relate in a different way.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm starting to get the bug! But I still don't have AF yet after dd's birth. I would like to start TTC in April. My dd is 22 months old now, I would like them to be at least 3 years apart, well if AF ever comes back!


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you for all the kind words.

What brand of vitamins is everyone taking? As I mentioned before I would like to change brands (currently taking Now Prenatals). I want something affordable in capsules and I like the divided dosage like Now has, though I wonder if a single dose would be easier to remember! I am going to Whole Foods today so I will check out what they have.

What other herbs or supplements are you taking to prepare for pregnancy? I will probably start taking B6 again because my luteal phase tends to be a bit on the short side. I still have some RRL tea left so it can't hurt to drink it up!


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

I am taking the Rainbow Just Once Prenatals. Does anyone else find vitamins to be very confusing? I think I need more calcium than Rainbow provides or I am absorbing from my diet, (All the women in my family have osteoperosis.) but I don't know what kind of supplement to take for that. I read the threads on MDC and still don't know.

I'm also nervous about Vitamin A. The Rainbow Light does contain Vitamin A in the form of palmitate. I'm still trying to decipher what I need to do about that. Wild Oats doesn't carry another prenatal that looks any better to me, and I know I want a food-based one. Not sure what I am going to do about this. I wish Rainbow would make one without the herbs and without the Vitamin A that isn't beta carotene.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey ladies

We've been talking about kids for ages, but, it's not something dh actually wants to say "okay, now we start". He's such a romantic.









But, we've been waiting for him to finish school, he's probably just going to go as far as August, the first year of his PhD. He hates the city that he goes to school in, and he isn't planning on being an academic anyway. He wants to be a highschool teacher.

SO, since I've been fascinated by pregnancy for several years, I'm already well read.

These past three years I've been on an all-out cleanse, the more I learn, the healthier I feel and the more I change!!

I've been eating about 60% organic - whatever I can afford.

I've been drinking more milk - I know some Mothering folk don't like milk, but, I've never had a bad reaction to it, and we don't have the production hormones up here in Canada and milk is not a BSE risk, and I'm really concerned about the very high plant estrogen content in soy, so, I'm using cows milk for the B vitamins, calcium and other nutrients. Goat's milk is great too, I might switch to that exclusively once we're pregnant.

I've been eating a lot of organic beans, whole grains, organic eggs, organic oatmeal, org. Squash, broccoli and tomatoes - MMMMM- free range chicken and emu. Drinking lots of green and rooibos tea. Rooibos is AMAZING! I recommend it. Lots more antioxidants than green tea, tastes better, imo, no caffeine.

I've been lifting weights much more often, I want to train for pregnancy and birth like a marathon. I already exclusively walk and bike everywhere for everything so, I'm in good cardio shape, I just want really strong muscle tone, especially in the legs for the squats.










To clean my house for the past three years, I've been using baking soda and vinegar - it's great- I also use Borax, which is safe, just don't inhale the dust if you shake it, it's not toxic or lingering though - you can use it to clean clothes in the laundry or mix with hot water to scrub the floor. I use oil soap on my hardwood floors. That's it.

For "air freshening" I have a candle burner. I use only bee's wax as conventional candles are OIL based and out out a lot of indoor airpollution along with synthetic perfumes. The Bee's wax candles are great, and I put them under a bowl of water with a few drops of essential oil. Works really really well.

Personal hygeine, I use Tom's of Maine Toothpaste, it's a natural paste with no flouride in it. I JUST found out that our city puts flouride in our WATER!!!! ARGh! I'm really ticked off, so, I've started HAULING a jug of the spring water back from the store all the time.... thank goodness we have a wheely cart.

I have eliminated parabens since I read the British study that found them in the tumors from women with breast cancer. They're in most shampoos and cosmetics and deoderants. I use Nature Clean "au Naturelle" shampoo, and Curelle "Riche" conditioner. Both of them have ingredients I can pronounce! LOL. I have a really neat soap that's 100% olive oil from Greece. Super cheap and cleans well, doesn't smell very nice though, so I use a bee pollen/evening primrose soap for that. I use those crystal things for deoderant, but, I've rarely ever used deoderants anyway, my girlfriend who needs them found that the crystal does work to a degree, so, I guess it's up to the individual.

I've bought a Hepa air filter for our bedroom as we live on a busy city street and I don't like the idea of breathing exhaust.

The only thing I have left to deal with is the bed. We sleep on a foam bed, and I'm worried about the level of flame retardant chemicals in foam.... and what kind of effect it may have on my breastmilk. I guess it's already done really, we've been sleeping on it for years. But, it's still a thought. I'm getting a duck down mattress cover from my Mom, though, I have no idea if that will make any difference... other than in my own mind!

Now, I admit, I might be a little obsessive. But, it's the way I am, and I'm thankful that I have a patient husband! LOL.

I'm glad I have some netfriends who are doing the same thing!

Love, Trin.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, Trinitty - you are the healthiest person I ever heard of. Congrats. I am jealous! We did nothing to prepare, as ds was conceived earlier than expected. He is okay, though!


----------



## pajara2 (Oct 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amy_in_Memphis*
My next cycle would produce a Leo.









Does anyone else think about this stuff? In this much detail?


I do, I do....

We are wanting to start next year also. But depending on how my cycle comes about, we may have to wait until late March. I'm a Sagittarius and have NEVER gotten along with Scorpios...so that's OUT. Also don't want a Cancer or another Sag ('cause we're just trouble







). My dp has some zodiac limitations also, so we're going to have to carefully plot when we ttc so that the signs work out. LOL

Also, in response to the mom who wonders about finally getting the 3 y/o independent and wanting to have another... I pondered this for years after my son was born. I would vacilate terribly, but being a single mom at the time helped diminish some of the desire to do it again alone. Then once he got around 5 or so, I really liked having a little buddy and didn't want to start over and be restricted. Now that I have found a wonderful partner and my son is 9 (will be 10 to 10 1/2 when #2 comes) I feel differently. My son is starting to move away from me as children do some, plus he's old enough to help if he wants to once the baby is here. He's also very excited about being the big brother. So I understand, and I don't think there's anything wrong with it.

Oh, btw...I'm in TN too....Nashville!


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

sungglebutter, I'm sad about your loss as well,

...but just scanning the second page, to see where the most recent unread post was, really freaked me out, when I saw responses to your post.

My name is sara, and my dd's name is Kira. Reading, "sara, I'm sorry you lost kira" honestly made my heart skip a beat.

I guess more pleasantly interesting is that my Kira is Kira Isabella, and Isabella and Elizabeth are sort of the the "same" name


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

I almost lol'd when I saw this thread!

I just decided yesterday that I'm not ready to have another kid and I am so happy!

My dh and I decided to start not-trying-not-to-conceive a few months back. Right after I got laid off- great timing, huh?

I got pg the first month, but had a v. early miscarriage. Then got re-hired. We've been trying for a few months, but dh has been out of town a lot, I've been fighting with my family, we're both busy and the timing on having a kid concieved right now kinda sucks anyway.

My dd was an "accident" so I was wondered why it was taking "so long" to conceive, but I've been slowly realizing the reason- I don't want to get pg yet! I've had crazy abnormal cycles lately- it's almost like my body was consciously trying not to ovulate anywhere near when I had sex.

My dd is 2.5, I'm finally getting my life back. Why rush?

When I finally decided to wait 6 months (I told dh I wanted to wait 3-4- he's more into this than me for some reason)- I felt happier and sexier than I had in months.

I dunno if I'm cut out for concious conception- it felt too thought out for my taste. I think I'll start using NFP and a bit of some kind of birth control method for a while. When I start to feel less opposed to a second kid, I'm sure to get less careful.









good luck for all of you who are ready! and those of you who are not- we should start the conception-slackers tribe


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi everyone! I am almost ready to ttc #3. We struggle to get pregnant, so while we do not use birth control, I have to really be on top of my cycle and charting to conceive. Both of my girls were due Sept 30 of odd years, and the time is coming up when I would likely get pg again. The problem is, we will be moving from Hawaii to ? next Sept and having a newborn is just not desirable or possible. Dh wants to be cautious the next few months. I also suffer from hyperemisis, I might have to test the weed thing LOL!


----------



## Castle (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm another one waiting till January to TTC. My DD is 16 months old now, we were going to TTC in August, but decided to put it off a few months since she still wakes and nurses frequently at night, and she doesn't eat solids reliably. I'm worried my milk will dry up if I get pregnant, the thought that she'd wean because of that makes me sad.

I think October will be a great time to give birth, as we just went through this October I kept thinking how lovely it will be next year as I'll be walking around heavily pregnant or with a newborn babe in my arms.

To get ready, I started trying to exercise, but I've always had a bad back, and doing any kind of strenuous activity made it much worse.







So I'm a lump again. I'm taking a regular women's multi-vitamin and trying to eat well.

I'm finding it really interesting reading what others are doing as they get ready to TTC.


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Anyone still here? Its been quiet lately and wandering what you are all doing? I myself am feeling the each for next month, but I want to make sure my body can handle it which means getting to a doctor in the next few weeks.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Still here. My cycles are getting better and better thanks to Vitex and B complex. http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d839 Now I have an 11 day LP. I am having a really tough AF this month, and am happy I only have 1 more to go. Dh is excited that he only has to pull out for one more cycle, and then at the end of December we will be going for it! Yay! So exciting. I see what a good thing it is that in nature/hunter-gatherer times, we would only have a few periods. They suck.

I am trying to think of boy names, b/c I don't think I will get the girl I want. We'll see, but I don't think I'll be that lucky.


----------



## doulanichole (May 11, 2004)

I'm still here and was also wondering what was happenging with everyone else. I am just hanging out and trying to figure out exactly what my body is going to do this month. Don't really know what to expect after the last m/c, but I am either getting ready to ovulate or af will show soon. Not charting simply because I don't feel like it after the last few cycles. Hopefully I will be able to get into charting in the next cycle so that I am ready to ttc when the time comes.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

,.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Sigh, I'm still here, too. I almost abandoned y'all. We thought we were going to throw caution and plans to the wind and try this month. Well, I ovulate in a few days and wouldn't you know it I have a raging yeast infection. I got out of the habit of eating yogurt, don't know if that contributed.

I'm never sure whether I believe there's meaning in small events. I am superstitious about it, but if you really pin me down, I don't intellectually believe that there is order or meaning to things. But I keep telling myself this means we should wait, that it's a sign. I don't really know what to think. I am disappointed.

Our next chance to try will be January. December is out for a number of reasons. I need to take this time to get my body in even better shape. This morning, for breakfast, I opted for a side of quinoa instead of the white bagel my husband was trying to talk me into. I still haven't started running again. I need to do that. This is a positive chance to make a better baby, right? Right. Meanwhile, I itch and I'm in an incredibly foul mood! Oh, what joy I am to be around.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I'm still here. As wishy-washy as ever about going for it in January.







Since I will use a clomid/ IUI cycle, I can't just throw caution to the wind! We have gone ahead and done our pre-blood work, pap test, etc, etc. I too struggle with the fact that I am just beginning to see that "me time" could be just around the corner. I can leave the 'baby' for several hours at a time now. I could be happy with two kids, start to get fit and race again. Money wouldn't be such a concern. That said, I can't imagine being old and having only two grown children.

And I am still concerned about finances. My DP is in an unpredictable industry that is even worse since 9/11; we may never have a higher income. I don't want to be irresponsible and have another child for selfish reasons if I can't give them what they both need AND want.

Everyday, we talk about it. I think my 4 year old is starting to catch on to the conversations.







Who knows what tomorrow will bring.............

Be well.


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

Amy - sorry about the infection. Those things are just pure torture!

It has helped me sooooooo much to focus on nutrition and exercise right now. I've also been back in a good cooking mode. My biggest downfall lately is emotional eating. It usually happens about once a week and it's not pretty.







: My mom was telling me about her friend who is losing weight - she plans for a nice treat about twice a month. It got me thinking....... maybe I can plan for emotional eating? I can't predict when the day will hit of course, but I could decide ahead of time what I will eat. This will allow me to keep some healthier comfort food options in the house, rather than going to the store that day and grabbing lots of stuff that looks good. I can also plan some non-eating diversions for those days. What do you think - is this just wishful thinking?


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello all.

My DP agreed last night that we can start TTC in 4 years time! Hah, I know you're all thinking - that's freaking years away! We're both 21, students (he doesn't even graduate till 06/06), broke, renting etc, so he's being reasonable really. It was just really good for me to finally be able to discuss it with him and get an understanding about what sort of time scheme he had in his head. Fortunately we are both agreed that we want children fairly early (he wants his father, who has poor health, to be around), but he still often made me feel like this obsessive freak for always banging on about children - he doesn't know I lurk on Mothering







: But now it's all out in the open and I have a date to dream about!

Snugglebutter, I think that's a really good idea. I try to do that as well - if I go out to the shops when in that mood I just buy, well, you can guess. But if I have stocked up a nice pile of fruit bars and nuts and suchlike, that will generally suffice.

Cal xx


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Sara, I think it is strong to plan for weaknesses! I mean that! We can't always be perfect, and expecting perfection probably sets us up for even bigger falls!

My favorite naughty treat, which I had not been keeping on hand, but now will definitely remember to: Stonyfield Farms Organic Yogurt in Strawberry or Vanilla. They have lots of sugar, so not great for you, but better than cookies if you are going to binge on sugar anyway, since at least they are serving a good purpose, too. (Keeping yeast at bay.







: )

I'm having trouble deciding what to do about my running. We just finished a major home remodel, most of which, including laying a thousand square feet of flooring, I did myself. Then I had nothing planned between that and TTC, so I took a daytime job waiting tables. That involves about three hours a day of almost but not quite continual walking. I'm not even sure if I need to add running on to that... I still think about running wistfully, but I am afraid if I try to do it before work, I will have an out-of-gas crash during the intense lunch shift. That would be so awful, I can't even describe it. Waiting tables may sound like a menial job, but it takes all my faculties and energy. After work I have too much to do. My husband keeps buying cheddar cheese, which I cannot resist after a glass of red wine, so my thighs are not perfect, but I actually think I'm in pretty healthy shape. I do love running, though, and it would tone my body before pregnancy. We are reading Anne Lamott's Operating Instructions, and her descriptions of her post-pregnant body are a little scary to me, a first-timer!


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Amy -- I'm still lurking on this thread and wanted to jump in on two of your thoughts -- hope you don't mind!

Re: yeast, I had HORRIBLE problems with this for years and years, making baby-dancing a miserable experience for much of the early part of my marriage







: Aside from going off birth control pills (which I imagine you are not on!), the two single biggest things that helped keep me from getting infections were 1) not wearing underwear whenever possible and 2) not ever using pads or tampons, but switching to Instead softcups for AF. The "going commando" (no underwear) thing takes some getting used to, and yes, you may wash your pants more often, but it was a HUGE difference, just not providing such a warm and tight environment down there. Then, switching to the Instead cup was more of the same -- not so much heat and moisture right against your vulva really helps. Go to www.softcup.com, or you can get a reusable menstrual cup like The Keeper or the Diva Cup (which I'll do after the next baby).

And then, re: body after the baby, you'd be surprised how little you care about that. I remember that image in Operating Instructions where Anne talks about her stomach lying next to her on the bed, and I read that book lying in my bed on my side with my newborn nursing next to me, looked down, and saw EXACTLY what Anne was talking about!







Yeah, it's kind of strange, but it's all skin and it mostly goes away. Having a conscious pregnancy, where you are thinking about your health and your needs, pretty close to ensures that your body gets what it needs and not more. I am now 2.5 years post partum







and can say that the changes I notice now are that my hips are actually narrower, my breasts are droopier (mostly because I wore crappy bras when I was nursing DD hardcore and my breasts were HUGE), and I have scars from my PUPPPs. I have a tiny pooch of skin about 2 inches below my belly button that I'm sure would go away if I got around to exercising more. I weigh about 15 pounds less than I did before I got pregnant, and that's with some exercise and healthy eating, but nothing extreme.

I hope that helps. It won't be bad, really!


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, Fiddledebi!

I probably should experiment with "going commando", lol. My husband would be happy! Usually, yogurt seems to work for me, internally if I remember to eat it, and externally if I don't. I just forgot to buy it during my last few grocery trips.

I'm never sure about using a cup. Do most of y'all? I feel I should, as I want to pollute the earth as little as possible, but my periods tend to be so light I can get buy with about three of those tiny pantyliners a month. I have some issues with putting my hands "in there". I know that is terrible, I guess I am still overcoming my upbringing more than I realize.

I really try to eat a low-fat, low refined grains and low sugar diet, but not because I am worried about the way my body looks. I'm much more worried about the way it performs, feels, and how long and well it will last. However, if I know I can manage future sags with a little exercise, and it is good for me anyway, well that only makes sense. I'm just still trying to decide if waiting tables actually qualifies as exercise.







I will say I do NOT know how the people who are bringing McDonald's sausage to work every morning make it through the lunch shift. I have to eat healthy to sustain the fast pace. I poop out if I don't watch my diet. When I used to eat saturated fat and meat without paying attention, I got so fatigued in the afternoons, some days I would actually have to lie down for up to a couple of hours. Now, give me some quinoa, brocolli, and cabbage, and I can go all day. I sometimes eat turnip greens for breakfast, lol. Why not?


----------



## snugglebutter (Mar 19, 2003)

I've never tried any of the cups. I use cloth pads and really like them.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi! I've been lurking on Mothering for-EVAH, but I feel like I'm finally getting close to having a "legitimate" reason to be here. DH and I are going to throw caution to the wind and no longer use birth control, and just see what happens for a few months. I've charted in the past, and I hated it. It was very confusing and made me feel like a freak because my cycles are so long and irregular. Since I do have very long, irregular cylces, I know that TTC may be difficult. I just want some time where we just see what happens and try to have as little stress as possible.

We'll probably start TTC in the next month or so -- whenever we both feel really brave. We both want a baby SO BADLY, but it is such a big step to go from actively TTA to TTC. It's a little scary? Are we ready? Heck no! But we're starting to think that if we wait, we'll NEVER feel ready.

I'm not doing a whole lot to prepare - I'm going to start prenatals, and schedule an appointment with my gyeocologist. I'd like to read a pre-conception book. More exercise. But I'm not really changing my diet -- just continuing to try to avoid crap and eat more fruits and veggies. Organic food is hard to come by where I live (rural Oregon), so I can't even begin to worry about that. I can't wait until we live in a city again so I can shop at organic grocery stores.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Welcome, Michelle!

It's such a lovely adventure...surely frought with tension sometimes, but exciting mostly in a good way!

I had a horrible time in my adolescence with eating issues that wreaked havoc on my cycles, and my midwives agreed that when we began TTC, we should be prepared for a sizable wait. Imagine our surprise when we were pregnant the first month! DH pretty much dropped his pants in the next room and I was pregnant!









So, let go and relax, wait for what's coming, and you never know -- it could be a lovely surprise.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't know about being the healthiest, but, I try. I still cheat sometimes, for example, it's hard to wean myself of of the processed peanut butter, I know the natural, just peanuts stuff is much better, but, the creamy stuff tastes sooooo good. I eat too much salt, skip breakfast too often, blah blah. I'm sure once we're actually ttc, I'll do better.

Oh, for yeast infections, I haven't had one, thank goodness (I have bladder infections instead!) but my girlfriend gets them unless she takes Acidophillous every day. It's an active "good bacteria" supplement, you can get it at any pharmacy. She swears by it. I take them when I think of it, because it's good for me.

I find that I NEED chocolate when I'm ovulating and just prior to my period. The best way to get it, in my experience, is I buy those huge bars of DARK chocolate. It's the most expensive, but, it has the same "good stuff" that's in Red Wine and it's really strong tasting, so, you can't really eat a lot of it. It satisfies the chocolate need, and it is pretty much self-regulating.

Trinitty.


----------



## jtg (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi, we are thinking about starting ttc #2 in the next couple of months (the luteal phase is too short right now in my cycles - hopefully in a couple of months it'll be back to normal). It's really exciting! I've been researching nb diapers. We cd our 15 month old, but didn't when she was a nb. I've been taking vitamins and eating healthier. I just got back from the grocery store and realized that we no longer buy many processed foods...we do a lot more cooking at home and making dinners from scratch. that's a good feeling.


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

fiddledebi - Thank you! That is just the sweetest thing to say! I would be so happy if we were pleasantly surprised by a short TTC time.









Okay. I am obsessed. Obsessed, I tell you! I want to CD, and I keep reading about CDs, and deciding what I want. I know what type of sling I want. I debate over strollers - do we take the free-but-bulky travel system from my aunt and uncle, or splurge on something lightweight? I peruse ultra-cute websites like Hanna Andersson and Gymboree. I imagine how a co-sleeper will fit into our tiny bedroom.

Basically, I have baby on the brain, and it's driving me crazy! It's hard to think of anything else. Anyone else having this obsession? It certainly makes waiting to TTC more difficult.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm obsessed, too! I totally related to your posts, Michelle and Jayayenay!

I already have fabric picked out to make a sling, and I don't even know if that will be the most comfortable type of carrier for me! Heck, I don't even know if I will be able to get pregnant! But I agree with you, Jay, that I have learned so much at MDC, it is truly wonderful. I know this is completely ignorant, but I really didn't understand that I should be phasing non-stick and plastic out of my kitchen. I vaguely knew that I shouldn't scratch the non-stick or heat anything in a plastic container, but that's about the extent of what I knew. That's just the tip of the iceburg, as far as what I've learned. I'm so thrilled that this community exists and we can all share information and ideas.


----------



## SaveTheWild (Mar 14, 2003)

Just reviving this thread to say that I am obsessed with waiting to TTC... We will probably start TTC in July or August, and I can 't wait. I already have a lot of cloth diapers, baby books, clothes, etc.. scary, I know.

I also am trying to plan around astrological signs. I am an aries and DH is a leo so we want either an aries, leo, gemini, saggitarius or libra (maybe a cancer). Definitely not a taurus, scorpio, capricorn, Aquarius
or Pisces.

It makes it tough, because we basically will have to take every other month off... We'll see if I 'll actuall ybe able to show that much restraint. I will probably just bag it and try every month. But I really would like to avoid some signs...

:LOL


----------



## Ursula Rose (Nov 7, 2004)

My husband and I are going to begin TTC on 1/24. In order to get ready, I stopped using my birth control pills this week and we are going to France for two weeks to go skiing!

Can someone suggest things to read about the best times in your cycle to TTC?


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

I meant to start a year ago. But I am stressed with writing a dissertation (that I am making no progress on) and worry about the stress affecting the fetus. And I haven't been doing everything I want to do for at least 3-4 months before conception (prenates, organic food, no chemicals or caffine). I'm giving a paper at a have a conference in late March and worry 1) about the stress of the conference 2) radiation of the airplane ride affecting fetus.

So it loosk like we'll be waiting until April, but I'll be 34 in April and am VERY stressed about waiting for # 1 that long when I want at very very least 2. What if it takes me years to even get preg?! And I ALSO have these petty worries about my brother beating me (he is first in everything - so let me have the first grandbaby).

I'm a little







BTW


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

sort of.. we want to put off TTC until the spring, at least.... but the wait is killing me too!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaveTheWild*
I also am trying to plan around astrological signs. I am an aries and DH is a leo so we want either an aries, leo, gemini, saggitarius or libra (maybe a cancer). Definitely not a taurus, scorpio, capricorn, Aquarius or Pisces. :LOL

I am totally lurking,







: but just wanted to say that I did plan my pg around the zodiac. I am an Aries and I got a WONDERFUL Virgo daughter. Now I have a Virgo husband too and the combo is quite nice. I agree that the Aries/Scorpio, Aries/Taurus (my X) or Aries/Pisces combo can be deadly









Good luck!


----------



## Orange Crayon (Nov 1, 2004)

We are also going to be ttc in accourdance to our dd's sun sign. That will be on March 9th















I am very excited. I am in my early to mid 30's and have been ready for awhile but I need my husband on board as well. He is finally there and we will be ttc very soon. I am happy.


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

Me, me! We are almost ready. I have to line up a good midwife BEFORE I get pregnant and get the rest of my wisdom teeth out (Feb. 22). Other than that I am NEARLY ready to get up the duff again. :LOL

Olivia


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Just wanted to chime in here....we will be TTC in June/July which seems so far away but will be here before we know it. I really want a spring baby this time around.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi there, my dh finally agreed to officially ttc#2 in April of this year. So that's what we'll be doing....if my little "oops" hasn't resulted in pregnancy already, that is. I just had my first ppaf in August 2004 (have been breastfeeding ds since he was born in Feb 2003). I just started taking Vitex in tincture form at the beginning of this cycle. It has already changed my cycle, and I believe it's why I O'ed 4-5 days earlier than I have in the past. Thus the "oops" I mentioned. We dtd on the first day of fertile quality cf, but I was still in my "low fertility" time so we took a chance. I suppose since we are a couple months from ttc we weren't be extremely careful. I think the Vitex is also responsible for my nice high temps after O. By the way, the specific reason I started the Vitex was because my last cycle I had an 8 day lp. So we'll see how my lp goes, I'm on 6dpo today.
April


----------



## ehcor (Jun 8, 2004)

h


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey!

I'm still here.

DH said we'll have kids within the next three years! Whoo-Hoo! Now I have a time frame to work with .

Speaking of which, I'm late getting out to the gym!

Good to see you're all still here!

Trinitty


----------



## Castle (Aug 29, 2004)

In November I posted to this thread that I was going to start TTC in January. Well, now it's been pushed back till March. My concern in November was about my then 16 month old DD still nightwaking A LOT. This month she still was, so I didn't want to start TTC yet. Finally, after wrestling with the idea for a long time, we decided to nightwean her. I posted about it over in the Nighttime Parenting Forum : http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?p=2588464 .

Now that she's pretty much successfully nightweaned I'm ready to TTC! But we're putting it off till March instead of trying in February because we're going on vacation in March, and I don't want to be in the first trimester then and sick as a dog like I was last time!


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Yay...I love this thread! Dh and I are going to start trying in May. I actually thought there was something wrong with me b/c I've been doing so much reading and research about pregnancy/children...I'm afraid I'm going to scare dh off if I keep bringing up why we need to EBF, why I want to babywear, etc. I wonder if this is the equivalent to the nesting urge before you give you birth--the research urge before you get pregnant.

mamawanabe: I am also working on a slooooooow-moving dissertation right now, but I've decided not to wait (and I actually enjoy working on it--it's the teaching, which I'll stop doing this way, which stresses me out). I actually know of a couple of people whose pregnancies were good motivation to just get the darn thing done!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg*

mamawanabe: I am also working on a slooooooow-moving dissertation right now, but I've decided not to wait (and I actually enjoy working on it--it's the teaching, which I'll stop doing this way, which stresses me out). I actually know of a couple of people whose pregnancies were good motivation to just get the darn thing done!

Yes, I am hoping it will help me focus; age-wise I don't have a choice but to start trying this spring. I Want to be well into chapter three by then, but we'll see. Good luck with yours. I'm ambivalent about teaching too. I'm a graduate assistant in the dean's office this year and on certain days I really do miss my teaching persona . . . then I remember all those freshman essays that begin "Since the beginning of time"


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamawanabe*
I'm a graduate assistant in the dean's office this year and on certain days I really do miss my teaching persona . . . then I remember all those freshman essays that begin "Since the beginning of time"









LOL! One of my paper-writing handouts for my students actually includes a warning never to begin a paper with phrases like "Since the beginning of time..." or "Since ancient times..." Glad to see it's not just me!


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought I'd come over and say hi!










We're not TTC until December, at the earliest, but I am obsessed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg*
Yay...I love this thread! Dh and I are going to start trying in May. I actually thought there was something wrong with me b/c I've been doing so much reading and research about pregnancy/children...I'm afraid I'm going to scare dh off if I keep bringing up why we need to EBF, why I want to babywear, etc. I wonder if this is the equivalent to the nesting urge before you give you birth--the research urge before you get pregnant...

I think it's *great* that we are talking about things like breastfeeding and baby wearing ahead of time with our husbands and partners. I started getting really interested in birth and babies and parenting as soon as we decided to have kids. I figure the more I know, and can share with DP, the healthier and happier our future family will be.

I am a bit active on a more mainstream board, and am amazed at how many women I see who never discussed basic things like where the baby would sleep, how it would be fed, diapered, etc. with their husbands until the kid had arrived! It just seems to set the stage for so much stress.

And everytime we (my DP and I) have a conversation about kids, I feel so blessed to have fallen in love with a man who is totally down with extended breastfeeding and cloth diapering even though we live in an apartment and co sleeping even though the bedroom in that apartment is tiny.









bookworm, are you really 12 minutes pregnant? :LOL Congratualtions!

Good luck to the spring TTCers!


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

,


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi all,
We are also getting ready to try but again. This will be number 2. We plan on starting in June. I did EBF for 30 mos and I said when DD self weaned, I wanted 6 months of not bfeeding or being pregnant so that will be up in May/June.
Hopefully I will meet some fo you on prgncy boards later on


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I had been wanting to start TTC in May, but as May gets closer, I don't think I am ready. DD is still very needy, I am wanting her to be nightweaned before I get pg, and she still nurses several times. Plus there is the fact that I have yet to ever O after dd's birth. Which I take as a sign that my body is not ready yet. Maybe I'll be shooting for the fall instead!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMB8301*
I had been wanting to start TTC in May, but as May gets closer, I don't think I am ready. DD is still very needy, I am wanting her to be nightweaned before I get pg, and she still nurses several times. Plus there is the fact that I have yet to ever O after dd's birth. Which I take as a sign that my body is not ready yet. Maybe I'll be shooting for the fall instead!


I can totally relate. When DD was born (may02) we figured in another 2 years we would try again. Well it took at least 18 mos for my O to come back (not that I missed it!) Also DD was nursing still not necessarily at night but would nurse down at night. Well her 2nd bday came and went and she did not self wean until she was at least 2 1/2. I also wanted a 6 mo free time of no pregncy or nursing. So we decided then to put it aside another year and decide then. So now May it is unless any other reason comes up. If you're not ready, then wait. We are sick of people saying- when you going to have another one but we say when we are blessed which includes when we are ready for another one.
The other Amy


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm here with you guys! I plan on starting in September. Right now, I am taking care of my periodontal pockets, oh, and finishing school :LOL

I just got my first pp period when dd was 2 years old, and she nightweaned last week, sowe're getting there!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Dh and I are also almost ready. The last we talked about it, we thought maybe this fall? I'm in grad school and should be walking in May with actual diploma at the end of the summer (after I write my book. Ack!) Of course I'm thinking about applying for post-grad school which would be in fall of '06...not the greatest time to start school either with a babe or pregnant. So I think he and I will discuss it further as I progress with my grad project. The other issue is that although we own a home, we don't live in it and don't particularly want to. But since we'd like to be settled before having a baby, we'd have to sell the house and buy one we'd like to live in. That's a lot to think about and to have to do before TTC. However, DH will be 40 this fall and we don't want to wait too much longer. (I'll be 28.)

Is anyone else negotiating school/living situations as much as I am thinking about it or are you more relaxed about it? (I didn't read pages 2/3 of the thread.)

In the meantime, as you can see from my post count, I'm learning and planning all I can, and trying to be very healthy. I'm also currently on BC pills, so that's obviously an issue since I'll have to stop at some point and don't know how long it will take for my cycle to return to normal.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
Hi everyone,

Dh and I are also almost ready. The last we talked about it, we thought maybe this fall? I'm in grad school and should be walking in May with actual diploma at the end of the summer (after I write my book. Ack!) Of course I'm thinking about applying for post-grad school which would be in fall of '06...not the greatest time to start school either with a babe or pregnant. So I think he and I will discuss it further as I progress with my grad project. The other issue is that although we own a home, we don't live in it and don't particularly want to. But since we'd like to be settled before having a baby, we'd have to sell the house and buy one we'd like to live in. That's a lot to think about and to have to do before TTC. However, DH will be 40 this fall and we don't want to wait too much longer. (I'll be 28.)

Is anyone else negotiating school/living situations as much as I am thinking about it or are you more relaxed about it? (I didn't read pages 2/3 of the thread.)

In the meantime, as you can see from my post count, I'm learning and planning all I can, and trying to be very healthy. I'm also currently on BC pills, so that's obviously an issue since I'll have to stop at some point and don't know how long it will take for my cycle to return to normal.

I'm in grad school "planning" my first forever. I have been putting off getting pregnant because I think that the school stress i'm under (writing a diss) could mess with my hormone levels and thus the fetus develpment. But I really really can't put it off any longer (I'll be 34 in April). So I'm doing/not doing everything the OCD inducing book ,Heatlthy Parents Better Babies, says to and charting like mad in prep for a summer coneception (though it stresses me out to think of being pregnant during flu season - I get horribly sick for two weeks every winter . . .)

It all seems so much easier in the movies :LOL


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PikkuMyy*
Is anyone else negotiating school/living situations as much as I am thinking about it or are you more relaxed about it?

Well, you know what they say... If you wait for The Perfect Time to have a baby, you'll never get your baby.

My DP is doing a PhD and I'm working. We live in student housing, and will be moving to yet another student housing location in July/August 06, when hopefully I will be pregnant. DP will finish his PhD in the summer/fall 07 (







: ), and we may stay here or we may move back to the US. I'm hoping to go back to school in the fall of 08. In any case, we're totally not settled and will be living in student housing when our first babe is born (heck, I'm hoping that our babe will be born _in_ our student housing!), but this timing feels right for us, so we're not concerned.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DH and I stressed over dd's conception time. I had been going through nursing school, and we were renting and really wanted a place of our own. It is such a personal decision, but for me, I wanted to be done with school before I had a baby, I found out on graduation day that I was pg! We also bought property and were starting to have our house built, we moved in when I was 7 months pg. It worked out pretty well for the first, now if I could just figure out the next one...


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

PikkuMyy: there's a grad student tribe in "Finding Your Tribe". Might be worth checking out.

Dh and I decided that if we wait until I'm finished with my PhD, we might never have kids! If we conceive quickly, we will likely be renting a one-bedroom apartment (keeping my fingers crossed for two, but not counting on it!) for the pregnancy and first year of the child's life. Oh, and did I mention that dh is taking a 50% paycut next year so he can do a clerkship and that it looks like I might get no funding next year, so I'll be taking an almost 100% pay cut?

My point is...no time and every time is good to have a little one. Because we probably want to have more than one or two kids, though, and because we're READY, we want to start trying now. We both just feel confident that, with the help and support of our families and each other, we will make it work. I know plenty of grad students who have kids, some of them single parents.


----------



## nenareid (Jan 5, 2005)

I agree that there is no perfect time to ttc. However, there are times that are better then others. I had my first just before becoming ABD (yes I am also trying to finish a PhD - I need to check out that grad student tribe!), and want to ttc#2 in the next two months.

I am trying to finish chapter three - finish this semester of teaching - and get my hormones balanced first. I thought we would be ready sooner, but my DS has needed a lot of my energy and I wanted to give him some more time of being an only child.

All that said - I am obsessed with planning my next conception (DS was unplanned) and excited to start trying again soon!


----------



## BrookeAD (Mar 15, 2005)

I am also finishing up grad school and postponing TTC until this fall. I am going to be teaching this next year and will be trying for an early summer baby this time. I am getting so impatient!

Brooke
Mom to Finley 5/02


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

My DH and I would like to be able to start TTC first baby in September.
I can sort of relate to PikkuMyy in that I still have two years of school left before I get my Bachelors degree. I will be taking my whole program online, so we figure if we have a baby next summer, we will have time to adjust a little before I begin my final year.
I will have to work after school, so having the baby before school is done will give me time to breastfeed and not have to do childcare (very scared about cc). I am worried to have a baby before school is done, but there is never a perfect time, right?
I was raised by a single professional mom who taught me that school should be finished before having children. I have a bit of a complex over this. We are both 27, and are ready to start now!
In the mean time, I am so baby crazy. I am learning to knit, so I can make future children sweaters. I am loosing weight, eating way better. I am about to go off BC, and I do buy a few baby related things here and there. I tell my husband the Boppy and adorable clothes on sale are good to have in case of a need for emergency baby shower gifts







.
So good to read everyone posts-fun discussion!
~Chelsea~
Mama to furbodies: Boone~*~* Becky~*~* Cooper~*~*


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Lioneyes: I know what you mean. I've had a lot of people tell me just to finish the PhD before we start ttc...but we're 28, we've been married 3.5 years and together 6.5. It's not like we're ancient, but we're READY. I also figure that, as hard as it will be to finish my degree with a babe, it would be so much harder, say, my first year as an assistant professor. School, at least, is a little flexible. I also think there are some issues if you think you might want to have 3 or 4. We have a few friends who waited until their mid/late 30s for their first, b/c of career concerns--and now and again I hear a little wistfulness, b/c they feel like having more than 2, if they wanted to, is going to be very difficult/impossible.

Finally, I am totally baby crazy too! Now that we're getting close to ttc, I'm completely focused on it (to the detriment of my work!)--spending WAY too much time on MDC, researching birth centers, vaxes, etc. I think if I brought any baby stuff home, I would scare the pants off of dh! Although I like your baby shower idea...hmmmm...


----------



## Castle (Aug 29, 2004)

Just wanted to share that after putting it off several times, DH and I are finally TTC #2! I agree with the previous posters that waiting for the perfect time will keep you waiting for ever, but also that there are better and worse times to TTC. Good luck everyone!


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

NYCVeg~
You have some very valid points about not waiting to long. Although many people say 'wit, you have plenty of time for babies', it starts to become more difficult to have them, and a bigger risk.
:LOL about your repsonse to my baby shower idea







-I am lucky-my DH wants me to get pregnant almost more than I do! We are both so ready! Good luck on TTC soon. ~Chelsea~








DH Andy since 9~5~04


----------



## mamazig (Nov 14, 2004)

OK -- this might sound completely inappropriate for MDC, but I'm going to start trying because of a drug. . . I've been soooooooo scared to get pregnant again -- I was sick for over 4 months last time, lost over 12 pounds (I was 125 to begin with), vomited 8+ times a day, Reglan did nothing to help, etc. -- And I had just about had it with comments like, "no 2 pregnancies are the same", "well, you might not be sick next time" -- I'm sorry, but if a person has not experienced nausea and vomiting for 4 months, she just can't understand the fear of going through it again -- sorry for the rant -- Anyway, we want more children so badly and I finally talked to a friend who is a OBGYN NP and she couldn't believe that my docs hadn't tried Zofran -- now, please understand that I'm about as al'natural as my DH will allow (hee hee) and I don't even take an aspirin unless I absolutely have no other choice to remain sane...but I am sooooooooo excited that if I suffer hyperemesis again there are other alternatives. I've also found a bunch of hyperemsis support boards AND MDC (which I didn't find until a few months ago) -- Soooooooooo, we're taking the plunge and TTC starting this Tuesday!! Yay! :LOL I've changed docs and will now see midwives -- last time I was made to feel (by a very cold awful doc) that my feeling sick was something I should just deal with . . . I feel very confident that now that I've found a better support system and am much better educated about hyperemsis. So, Tuesday night it's party-time!!!
Beth with Sylvie 9.21.03

PS -- Ladies, please take your folic acid!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I am ALMOST ready to ttc! I am still kind of shocked at my own decision-I had decided not to have any more bio kids because of situations surrounding Olivia's birth and babyhood. But I am at peace with all that now and am actually really thrilled at the idea of doing it again. I have SAD so we want to have the baby be due in spring or summer so we are going to start ttc in June or July. I have PCOS so I don't know if I'll be lucky enough to conceive again but I am on Metformin now and I seem to be having regular cycles (knock on wood!). I am going to take the next 3-4 months to focus on getting healthy. I am taking a great multivitamin/mineral system plus high doses of fish oils (to help stabilize moods - I have bipolar - I am also on Wellbutrin). I am on Weight Watchers and trying to lose 20 lbs by then. I am at 162 lbs now and I would like to be at 140 lbs or less before I get pregnant.


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

hi! just saw this thread and I am SO needing to be here!
It's funny because even a few weeks ago, I was thinking dd was so much work, I would never be ready for another baby. Then bam, it hit me. I have major baby lust. Probably doesn't help that I'm around beautiful pregnant ladies all the time at work and that my two good friends are just having their second babies and keep telling me how much "easier" everything is this time around. I always joke with my friend, I know its time to have a baby when I see myself oohing over clothes in the window at Motherhood, rather than Ann Taylor!









I really want to TTC! We're not ready for a variety of reasons plus I have an IUD, which really limits the possibility of surprises (darn). Planning a second is kind of tricky..anyone else think so? A 3 yr gap seems great but then I feel like I'll be majorly bummed if we wait to start trying until Dec 05 to get that spacing and then it takes us 1-2 yrs to conceive and then we have kids 4-5 yrs apart! But I'm not really ready to have them closer, so what to do!
Anyone feel like "planning" is kind of a PITA? Okay, as a midwife, I realize that sounds ridiculous!







But, DD was a total surprise, we were so not ready, I was in grad school, DH was unemployed, but there she was and we had to deal. And of course everything worked out beautifully and we have somehow gone from that situation to having our dream jobs and our daughter. The whole "planning" of it all really stresses me out - all the what ifs and when is a good time, etc etc. If only a baby would just find me suddenly, I would be thrilled.

Anyhoo, we're thinking about getting my IUD out in the fall, then not "trying" for a few months and get serious after a couple of months if things don't happen quickly. Next time around, I'm nixing the IUD/contraception as I still haven't gotten PPAF at 17 months and my daughter is a nursing fiend.

Good to find you ladies.


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Glittergal*
Anyone feel like "planning" is kind of a PITA?

Oh boy do I!!

I actually can't believe I'm going to be joining you on this thread. My circumstances: 3 kids from former marriage. My dh and I had not yet completely decided on whether to have any of our own (he had none) when we had a bit of a surprise baby







. And he is thrilled to be a parent now. For quite awhile he said he was content with the "1" (well for him







) but lately his family has been having lots of health issues (his mom is an only,as is my dh, me, and my father, and my MIL's mom had a stroke, my FIL had quad heart bypass, and while he was in the hospital, my MIL's dad got admitted to the hospital for the flu 4 hours away).

So he's come to see why people might see the value in having more than 1 child. Anyway, out of the blue the other night he asked me what the "timings" of another child would be. When we should try, etc. At 36, I don't really want to put it off too much longer.

At any rate, my first child was planned, my 2nd and 3rd (you'd think i'd learn!) were breastfeeding as contraception babies, and as I said, the last one was a surprise too (bcp and nexium apparently don't really mix well). And I'm almost in a panic about the idea of "planning" to get pregnant. We don't have enough money, we don't have enough room, we don't have .... x, y and z. You know how that is. However, my dh has made it VERY clear he'd be thrilled if we had an accident.

At any rate, we're discussing TTC after any AF that occurs in October.

Sorry for the book. Guess I kinda needed to get this out. Due to the fact I already have 4 kids, no one is exactly going to jump for joy for us







so no one near me to bounce this off of.

Thanks for listening to my ramblings.


----------



## Tracyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh, I love this thread. I am so ready to TTC #2, my DH (he's 38, oh, and I"m 36 by the way), but he just got into Grad School for Fall 2005 (Masters in Education if anyone is really curious), so he's soon to be busy. Me, on the other hand, I'll be taking care of DS, who is 22 months old.

So, I'm thinking perfect time to be pregnant (I won't be working!), however DH is not (he's OK in a few months, but I've been ready for a while). Like many other women on this thread, I don't want to start trying and ahve it take a year.... I'm not getting any younger!

I am SOOO anxious to start trying....

Will be reading here often.
Cheers,


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I posted a couple months back saying we would start in July. So now that it is almost April I can say 3 more months till TTC!!!!! I am so freaking excited but totally holding out until then because I really want a spring (or summer if need be) baby. This morning my nursling asked to nurse and I said in a few minutes as I was just waking up. He said Mommy I won't drink it all I will save some for the new baby. :LOL He knows that soon there will be a new addition.


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

well, something slightly amusing happened to me a few days ago. i think right after i posted my earlier thread, lol. so the past few weeks i've had major baby lust and about a month ago, my milk supply mysteriously dropped. all weekend i was having these weird cervical twangs and just felt out of it. i haven't had ppaf yet, so i've been thinking, maybe she is going to appear. then sun night i become majorly nauseas and my first thought is, holy crap, what if i'm pregnant? i have an iud, which combined with no ppaf and a sparse sex life, is unlikely. nevertheless, i start FREAKING out and trying to decide if i could be one of those woman who gets pregnant with an iud. about 3 hrs later, i'm puking up a storm and it turns out i have a stomach bug all the kids have had. thank goodness!

so i guess i'm not totally ready to ttc based on my major panic attack








just having to be alert with dd all day, with nausea and fatigue,was enough to bring back those all too familiar feelings of the first trimester. that should hold me off for a few more months!


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, I am still waiting for







so that I can start charting. It has slowed down quite a bit in here....did everyone start TTC or something? :LOL

Waiting just sucks.....waiting for AF....waiting to TTC....waiting for results....wait....wait....wait...
I guess I should be out there enjoying my last baby free months! WoooHoooo








Ok but really, I am so excited to be ready!
Good luck to you all with your waits.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

:

I'll join! We just bought our first home and I graduated from college last month. DH will be graduating in June and starting grad school a year from September.









We just decided to TTC in October and I am SO excited. I've been charting for the last two months (AF showed on dd's 1st birthday) and since she was a total suprise I'm looking forward to actually "trying" to conceive! :LOL


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

We're nearly there! I am going back and forth between excited and terrified. :LOL We "can" get pregnant from here on in, but my original start date was July 2005 and we will probably not start till June. Some days it's all I can handle with just DS. I am also having conflicted emotions about a new stranger in our lives...


----------



## wencit (Feb 26, 2005)

DH and I are planning to start trying in June, and I'm so excited, too! I've been ready for a baby for, oh, only about the past 2 years! It took DH some time to feel completely ready, though, and I didn't want to pressure him. In the meantime, I've been reading practically every pregnancy and baby-related book I can get my hands on. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that I'll eventually be joining one of your Due Date Clubs!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi LADIES!!!!!!

I just had to share our great news. As I mentioned before, my dear husband is working on his PhD in English and languages. I work in news radio and make about 27K per year. He is a student and was just breaking even with his scholarship funding. NOT in a position to have babies and stay home with them. We were WAITING to hear news on this HUGE scholarship that he had applied for.








HE GOT IT!







:

He get's between 35 and 40k per year for the next three years. This award also greatly increases his job prospects at a university afterwards. We're cruising baby!

He's got three more years left, and then we want to move back to British Columbia to raise our little ones with him working at a school of some sort..... our city is baby friendly..... but I wanted out toddlers to be in BC. So, the timing is perfect.

DH said, "I guess it's all up to me now" as far as babies go.







We use condoms, and I chart. So, I'll still warn him about the danger times, but, if he doesn't "listen" then, I guess he's ready!

I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE Mothering.









It's helped me make so many plans, and DH has come around to agree with me on pretty much everything, especially crying it out.

Example: We were babysitting four kids for a friend at their house. 1 yearold boy-girl twins, a 2 yearold girl and a four year old boy. I had talked for years about co-sleeping and crying it out, etc. Dh was cribbed and CIO all the time, and had adopted the "attitude", can't bring them to bed with you, they manipulate you, etc.... I had always said, "wait until you hear your baby crying for you in the night, I can't picture you ignoring it." Which was met with some bluster.









Welllllll, we were up with the 2 and 4 yearold. The 1 yearolds were asleep. The 1 yearold girl woke up, crying. I went to her, picked her up, comforted her, changed her, got her nose cleaned out (she was stuffed up) and put her back to bed after about 20 minutes. She dozed, and I started reading a book to the 2 yearold. The 1 yearold starts crying again, and I decide to a) finish the very short story so as not to upset the 2 yearold and b) see what Dh did. He came into the room, dead serious, and said "how can you LISTEN TO THAT?!" and went to her and rescued her from the dark, singing to her and dancing until I could hold the babe till mommy and daddy came home.





















I'm so in love with my husband.

Our last hurtle is circumcision.

Sorry for the book!!!!!

I'm so excited!

Trin.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Trinitty:


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

THANK YOU SO MUCH. We're over the moon. I'll try to send out the good fortune so others can catch some too.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow, Trinitty, that's awesome! There much be some good fortune going around here...

We just found out that my parter has a Fulbright for next year, which also impacts on our TTC plans... We're going to put the 'Babies in Bangkok' plan into effect in December! I'm totally psyched!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Way to go!!!

It's amazing how your life can change with one letter, one email, one phone call, eh?

I'm so excited. I was always excited about children, but, now I can actually start planning on it happening really soon. It doesn't feel real yet. It has such an effect on our lives.

Well, I shouldn't get ahead of myself. Let's hope we all have baby dust when we want it!

Congratulations on your great news!

Trin.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey again Mommas.

I wanted to post this on the ALMOST thread since I'm not trying yet.

I'm wondering what you would do in this situation.

I have a thyroglossal duct cyst. It's a small harmless lump on the front of my throat, almost where one would see an Adams Apple on a guy. It's cause: When we are in utero, our thyroid gland drops into our neck cavity, leaving behind it a self-made tunnel. Usually this disappears as we age. Mine did not, and about a year ago, some fluid got into it and caused this small swell.

Now, it goes up and down, some days it's hardly noticable, others it's bigger and I wear a scarf. I don't like it, and I would want it gone, ultimately.

To get rid of it one needs to have surgery. General anesthetic, takes about 40 minutes, and they make two incisions in your neck to remove the entire "tunnel".

I really really really hate hospitals and don't like the idea of surgery anywhere, much less on my neck where there are lots of delicate systems, including my voicebox which I depend on for my job. (I'm in radio). Anesthetic really bothers me, I'm out of commission for about a week.

Soooo, I've been putting it off.

Now, I'm really wanting to start planning on trying to concieve soonish, like, in a year or so. I obviously don't want surgery while pregnant. I don't want it for the two years following because I will be breastfeeding and Moming.

Do I just suck it up and get the surgery now and get it over with? Do I wait and see if it just goes away? (it happens, but, not often) or do I wait and have surgery after (hopefully) having a baby?

What would you do?


----------



## AsYouWish (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi girls!

So happy to have found you. Been married to dh over four years and never felt the time was right. About a year and a half into our marriage dh was laid off and ended up out of work for sixteen months. We are still recovering financially. And all that time I had to work and was not able to finish school like we planned. We are finally set up in our lives so that I can go back to school in the fall to finally get my bachelors. It will have to be part time though and I'll still have to work full time since we can't live off of dh income alone. But on an emotional level we have been ready for parenthood a LONG time. We are seriously talking about TTC in the near future which I'm totally loving since we're not getting any younger (we're both 28). But, what about school?? Am I ever going to get my degree? I see that some of you ladies already are juggling school or grad school and parenting. Any advice?

Thanks so much.


----------



## taliasully (Jun 26, 2004)

HI,
I know tons of women who have finished school while they were pregnant and or had a child! I also know a woman who had a baby and a week later went and did finals! My brain would not have been up to that but good on her








I had a grip about thinking about TTC! I was off the pill and TTC for almost a year with my DS,( I'm not saying he wasn't worth it ) BUT each month my periods were worse and worse







It was like double torture, each month I wasn't pregnant I also had pain and heavy bleeding. Anyone else gone through that? I am almost ready to TTC but really dread going through that agian,

Also, my DH and I put so much pressure on ourselfs once we started to TTC, does anyone have any advice on how to just be cool and go with the flow once you start to TTC?

Sorry to be negative but I wanted to know if anyone else is in the same boat


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

Trinnity-
I hate hospitals and "going under" too, but if you are going to have to have this surgery at some point, now's probably when I would do it. (I went under and had my wisdom teeth all removed recently mainly to get it over with so that someday (hopefully fairly soon!) when DH and I start TTC I won't have to worry about complications or having to take care of someone else when I just really want to be taken care of myself!)
As far as them messing things up... well, it could happen. But you know, the horror stories are pretty rare, I'd guess. But, you'd have to make that decision yourself. Bottom line if it were me: if I decided yes to the surgery I'd be calling my doctor today, otherwise, I'd just live with it (probably the rest of my life).
Good luck with your decision and with TTC (someday!)
Kate


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Runner,

Thanks for that. I know that it's the most sensible thing to do.... I just need to hear it from others I guess.









Thanks!

Trin.


----------



## etoilech (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep, I would do it now. Look at it this way... what if it gets worse while your pregnant and something has to be done? I would take care of it now or at least get a doctor's opinion on what to do.

Congratulations on being ready!


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay--an ALMOST ready to TTC thread; great idea, Bookworm!









DH and I have been married 2.5 years (been together 12, since we were 14), and just last weekend he finally said to me "I want to have a child next year". (I've been ready forever, it seems like, just waiting for him to get on board.) I am so excited!

We are both working on eating healthier, have quit smoking, and I am looking into quitting my job as a massage therapist and moving to a spa environment where I will have more regular hours and better pay. Since I am planning on being a SAHM, I feel like I should save EVERY PENNY up until the end of my first pregnancy, just to give us a nice cushion to live off of while I am not working. DH makes decent money, but I still worry . . . it's in my nature. (*grin*)

Been researching pregnancy and baby-havin' since I was 9 years old (I am an aspiring midwife), so my library is pretty extensive at this point--but I am always on the lookout for new and exciting books to read! Oh, and this year I subscribed to Mothering, The Compleat Mother, and Hip Mama--just to build a reference library on "alternative" parenting.

Good luck to all of you, and may we all conceive quickly once we are ready to try!


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Some good news!

Hubby and I were talking today, and it sounds like we have a deal!

I'm in okay shape:thin but flappy in too many places if you know what I mean, I wouldn't want to wear a string bikini. My two sisters are doing Pilates and stuff and look awesome in the bikiniis, (we just visited them) and I mentioned how good they look to DH and that I wanted to look the same.

I was talking about getting on a regular gym schedule and said I needed a goal. DH said on the phone today, well, what about when you're comfortable in a string bikini (as I had mentioned) that's when we start ttc?

I think this is a great idea, it gives me a goal to work towards, (getting healthier by the minute to boot) and, I'll have a great picture of myself to look at and aim for when I'm (hopefully) trying to get back into shape after having the baby!

Soooo, I'll let you know when I'm bikini-ready!

How are the rest of you gals doing?

Trin.

**Oh! I had my cyst drained today too. We'll hope it doesn't come back, requiring surgery.**


----------

